# Bye-Bye Bluebirds



## Velocipedist Co. (Nov 26, 2017)

I’m starting to sell off several of my bikes including some of my bluebirds.  I thought I’d snap a few RobertRileyesque photos while I had the opportunity!  1935, 1936, 1937, 1938


----------



## CWCMAN (Nov 26, 2017)

Very nice, good luck!


----------



## Pedals Past (Nov 26, 2017)

Velocipedist Co. said:


> View attachment 715009 View attachment 715010 I’m starting to sell off several of my bikes including some of my bluebirds.  I thought I’d snap a few RobertRiley style photos while I had the opportunity!  1935, 1936, 1937, 1938



can you can shoot me some numbers prefer privTe response bikeberg@aol.com in Napa Ca


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Nov 26, 2017)

Restored one is pending.  I’m going to keep the ‘37 dark blue patina’d bike.


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Nov 26, 2017)

Starting to get a few pm’s.  I’ll be listing bikes as I pull them out and ready them for sale.

I’ve already sold the restored BB, a toc schwinn type, an early Kopsky six day racer, and Hetchins this past week.

I’ll be selling more..  a National toc racer, a very rare 2spd cushion Columbia Chainless, beautiful Original twin 60, other toc projects, Og Columbia motorbike project, 1938 BB, Toc Elgin King... and others

I don’t have good photos of many of these yet and dificult to pull some out. But if I do I’ll post in for sale section.  Anyone is welcome to inquire by private message but will otherwise be listing for more quick sales.

Enjoy the photos!

Thanks!


----------



## spoker (Nov 26, 2017)

this shoud be in the for sale section with prices per rules


----------



## old hotrod (Nov 26, 2017)

spoker said:


> this shoud be in the for sale section with prices per rules



Wow...Thanks for posting Steve, beautiful bikes...


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Nov 26, 2017)

spoker said:


> this shoud be in the for sale section with prices per rules




This wasn’t intended to be a for sale thread; I just wanted to share some cool photos.  With so many pm’s received however, I thought I would communicate what I was up to. 

As per rules, I’ll be sure to post ads in the for sale section as I take photos and commit to a price.


----------



## mike j (Nov 26, 2017)

Sooner or later all birds want to fly. Beautiful collection, great job putting them together.


----------



## Krakatoa (Nov 26, 2017)

The cats are effectively out of the bag and on these bluebirds!:eek::eek:


----------



## Dan the bike man (Nov 27, 2017)

Cool collection of each year. Kind of a shame to break them up. But the new owners will enjoy them. 3 more blue birds being sold is interesting. Thanks for sharing these great photos!


----------



## Hobo Bill (Nov 27, 2017)

thanks for a peek steve........


----------



## Phattiremike (Dec 4, 2017)

PM sent.  Killer bikes you posted!


----------



## Sayitsimple (Dec 5, 2017)

Sir, did you get my message?


----------



## Sped Man (Dec 5, 2017)

How can Bluebird bicycles be super rare if so many people own more than one? I don't get it? 

Oh, love your collection Velocipedist Co. Sorry to hear you have to sell them!


----------



## Saving Tempest (Dec 5, 2017)

Wonder where all these Elgin nests were at?

Now, CHEETO bikes!


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 5, 2017)

Saving Tempest said:


> Wonder where all these Elgin nests were at?
> 
> Now, CHEETO bikes!



Homes of the lucky folks!


----------



## catfish (Dec 5, 2017)

Sped Man said:


> How can Bluebird bicycles be super rare if so many people own more than one? I don't get it?
> 
> Oh, love your collection Velocipedist Co. Sorry to hear you have to sell them!




Bluebirds are not rare. Just expensive.


----------



## Pedals Past (Dec 5, 2017)

like airflows and superstreamlines i ve had more than six of each at once ..... I decided that there were so many i sold tgem all only to regret it and now buying tgem again .... Tge only bikes i have ever had just one of is a 36 Indian a colson commander and 37 Roadmaster and I've seen many of each i think the interpretation of rare is hard to acquire


----------



## Pedals Past (Dec 5, 2017)

I have even had three evinrudes at once and what they only made 42 someone once said I had 10% then ..... cannilever autocycle deluxe maybe rarer than aerocycle or bluebird and look how many schwinns were made


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 5, 2017)

Pedals Past said:


> like airflows and superstreamlines i ve had more than six of each at once ..... I decided that there were so many i sold tgem all only to regret it and now buying tgem again .... Tge only bikes i have ever had just one of is a 36 Indian a colson commander and 37 Roadmaster and I've seen many of each i think the interpretation of rare is hard to acquire
> 
> View attachment 719806




I'd like to see a pic of all six Super Streamlines at once. You sure you ain't counting Safetys in that number? I know of only about 10 or so legit  '37 RMS. Do you have a pic of the one you had? V/r Shawn


----------



## Oldbikes (Dec 5, 2017)

I think it was badged as a Movie Ace...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Dec 5, 2017)

Sayitsimple said:


> Sir, did you get my message?




Yes!  Replied to.


----------



## Pedals Past (Dec 5, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> I'd like to see a pic of all six Super Streamlines at once. You sure you ain't counting Safetys in that number? I know of only about 10 or so legit  '37 RMS. Do you have a pic of the one you had? V/r Shawn



yes maybe was seven with safetys (3) and firestones (1) orig that John Tkinson has now and restore Dave painted and the one Fitzsimmons had I bought at once that I can name have to dig it up was way before this phone go to Harold Lemay con coarse show Tacoma washington 2005 or 2006 ask Dave Stromberger he might have a photo but he can tell you since your questioning my memory


----------



## charnleybob (Dec 5, 2017)

Jerry, glad to see you back!
Jerry has had a lot of rare good stuff!


----------

